# Heating pad vs heating mat



## Malnra (Apr 13, 2008)

I realize the heating mat may be able to support the weight of a reptile/fish tank since they are thinner (though i have not read the instructions on them) however they are more expensive than heating pads. I could put dice under the tank to keep the weight off the heating pads and they would still probably radiate enough heat on the bottom of the tank to keep it warm.

I was wondering if anyone has tried this and found it to be ineffective ? Your experience may save me some money and would be appreciated.

I have a test giant asian on the kitchen table and it gets heat from the house temps. This can drop into the low 70's at night and the low to mid 70's during the day. The rest get about 78 - 80 degrees in heat in the basement, but the lights never get turned off as the temps would drop into the mid/high 60's which i think may be a little cool for them.

Thanks for any insight on this.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello, not many people here use these things I guess. I haven't myself, but a friend of mine used the heating pads for her babies. The only problem is if they get to hot I would think, I just brought some heat tape and thermosats and am going to give it a try. Will post my results if I ever get it set up. I know a few people use lamps, I don't only because I do not want to watch the temp all day and night. But some do it, Yen does for example. And I think Macro Junkie does too. I was going to go with a heat panel, but found out it is to much trouble to hang and stuff, plus it only radiates heat like a bulb. So will try the tape, pretty inexpensive, the theromasats are what cost!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 29, 2008)

Well been trying the heat tape for a week with the thermosat and it is working fine, the size of enclosure is 14" x 10 x 34" and the heat tape is 24" x 3" x 2! I have it set between 85 and 90 and they are doing good in it!


----------

